# New ways to cook trout fillets?



## SpeckReds

We love fish and eat it often. I love them fried, blackened, and baked with a little lemon pepper, butter, and spice.
I also love trout ceviche, but only 2 of us in the house will eat it.

Just looking for a few new ways to eat them, and maybe some other spices that people use on them.

What about trout fajita recipe? Have eaten them like this in P.O. a few times at a place there and they are great.

Thanks.

post pics to if u have any.


----------



## smokey4

*catfish supreme*

Check out the recipe on this site called
Catfish Supreme
I tried it and it is great.....


----------



## Thepartsguy50

*trout recipe*



SpeckReds said:


> We love fish and eat it often. I love them fried, blackened, and baked with a little lemon pepper, butter, and spice.
> I also love trout ceviche, but only 2 of us in the house will eat it.
> 
> Just looking for a few new ways to eat them, and maybe some other spices that people use on them.
> 
> What about trout fajita recipe? Have eaten them like this in P.O. a few times at a place there and they are great.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> post pics to if u have any.


 sorry no pic's but try this if you want, i take my filets and soak them in ranch dressing, with a lil lemon in it over nite in fridge , i buy sourcream/onion chips and smash them up pretty fine then roll my filets in that and bake when they are close to being done i turn broiler on and let them cook about 6more minutes or till chips turn color on the top remove and serve,enjoy


----------



## saltwatercowboy

fish tacos, fish alfredo, grilled. pan fried with onions, mushrooms and cream of mushroom soup, fish salad


----------



## saltwatercowboy

o forgot one not enough time to write the recipe but search alice springs chicken from outback replace chicken with trout fillets or redfish on half shell its amazing


----------



## Captain Dave

SpecReds.. Do a search for my feech reports.. Usally I include a pic and sometimes the recipe of the catch. A nice variety of ways to prepare... Let me know which ones you like...


----------



## rapnrod

Don't know how to copy thread but try the trout patty's on pg. 2 of recipe forum. 3-8-2012 They are very very good.


----------



## SaltNStickers

I am thinking about pan searing some filets coated in breadcrumbs. Then making a cheesy sauce w crab meat to pour over the filets. Just a thought, haven't attempted yet....


----------



## FishBurd27

I try all kinds of crazy new stuff. The latest, took some fillets and made some little foil packs, put olive oil on th foil and placed the fish in it. Then seasoned the fish with my typical (blk pepper, garlic powder, sea salt, red pepper) 

Then the KICKER!! I thinly sliced ( as in less than an 1/8" ) some APPLES!! YES APPLES! 

and layed them across the top and then also put a few slices on yellow onion on top of that. Baked it on the grill for about 20 mins. Never would have thought, but wow!!! Its amazing, it add a really nice little sweet flavor which is great contrast with a little spice.


----------



## Boaz

*catch of the day*

Speckreds
John Henrys "catch of the day" Put on vegetables in skillet or wok. then do your fish or shrimp. use a little olive oil. very good!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

follow the

grilled fish tacos
chowder
snapper veracruz
pecan crusted fish
stuffed flounder........filets on bottom, then wrap stuffing w filets
ceviche
asian stir fry

just use the trout.................many of those call for a firmer , more flaky fish , but the trout will work, just don't cook it till it disintegrates


----------



## Bruno

Someone posted a recipe for "Clear Lake Trout" here awhile back. Quick search should find it. Have prepared it several times. Very good!


----------



## scm

Take a can of Rotel,put in a small pot (juice and all) add a little butter, salt, white pepper and garlic. Turn on high and reduce the juice down. Take your fillets coat them lighly in flour. In a skillet put a little oil and butter (not a lot you don't want to fry but pan saute) then pan saute the trout. Top the fillets with your Rotel and your done. Quick and easy.


----------



## Tigerfan

Coat filets with Dijon mustard. Shake in bag with cajun seasoned Panko. Pan fry in olive oil till golden.


----------



## yesnos

Cajun Speckle Trout 
Crush regular praline crackers into semi-rough powder (meal)
Add Toni's seasoning to the cracker meal. 
Take the fresh fillets and coat them with yellow mustard. (I picked this technique up in Louisiana, the mustard cooks off leaving no after taste and it gets the meal to stick to the fillet great) 
Add meal and fillets into a zip lock bag mix well 
Pre heat ¼ inches of extra virgin olive oil and fry the fillet until cooked to preference


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I've made my speckle trout a few times like this minus the salad he makes. I seasoned it with Tony's.

I use this for fish tacos or just plain right off the plate with other sides.


----------



## Oso Blanco

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=225908

Trout Patties!!! I have used this recipe on freshwater trout as well.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kikkoman-...75035&wl11=online&wl12=15610553&wl13=&veh=sem

Tempura is good also


----------



## fishingfever

*Bake trout*

Fillet of trout coat top of trout with (mix Panko and old bay seasoning). Bake til done


----------



## T-Muney

Make pan out of aluminum foil. Add little Olive oil. Cover pan with onion slices. Put trout filets with your favorite seasoning on top of onions. Grill until almost done. Add thin slices of velveta and some of your favorite salsa in top of filets. Finish for a couple of minutes. Taste little trout enchiladas to me.


----------



## hog_down

Make 'paste' of: 

mayo 

parm cheese
worchestire
lime juice


coat one side of filet heavily. bake in oven, last few minutes turn oven to 'broil' so the paste will have a good crust. Enjoy!


----------



## habanerojooz

https://thewoksoflife.com/cantonese-steamed-fish/

This link has pictures and details. Saves me some typing. Be sure you pour off the steamed water that gathers under the filets in the plate after steaming and before you pour the hot cooked sauce mixture over the top. The overall taste will be much better. I use a pie pan instead of a plate as itâ€™s easier to lift out of the streamer pan.

I add several cloves of chopped garlic with the ginger when cooking in the oil. Crunchy garlic bits and the garlic infused oil taste rocks your socks off. Ditch the spoon and just pour the hot infused oil from the pan over the top of the filets. I use way more than 2 tablespoons of oil too (4-5 tablespoons) and little bit more soy. Otherwise the ginger and garlic soak it all up. I donâ€™t add sugar or water.

Serve with rice and a leafy veggie.

Tender and moist. Takes only a few minutes to prep and cook and I can almost guarantee that all of the fish will be devoured in less time than it takes to prepare it and cook it. Impress your family with something different, tasty, and healthy.

Crappie, trout and flounder are my favs when cooked this way. White and black bass is also delicious like this. Actually all fish tastes great like this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

